

AIG may get saved... by Credit Default Swaps - cwan
http://www.thedeal.com/dealscape/2009/10/aig_credit_default_swaps.php

======
joeycfan
Ah - scam de jour. How nice to see the World's Best People haven't lost the
touch.

